# HELP....saugeye tactics??



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, i am a total multispecies angler and i've gotton really big into bassing this summer and have done real well, smallies and largies, but i think its time to conquer another fish.....saugeyes. I've never caught one and have never tried. So what do i use, what depths etc? i'm talking about upground res's here. everything in nw ohio is an upground res. i have a kayak that does fine on almost any res even in decent winds and chop but i have no idea where to start. i'm sure you all could write a book on it but any info to get me started would be appreciated. i know they are hot in the spring but can't pull myself from the walleye run and the crappies. do saugeye pick up again in late fall like crappie, perch, smallies? All i know as far as lure selection is that vibees are supposed to be good but i'm not even sure how to fish them. i would love some help


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Send him a private message and hold on. I'm sure you'll get more info than you can absorb at once.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Get ahold of River Walker also........Rich


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

If you're fishing from a small boat,it's always best after dark-especially in the fall and early winter.Staying back from the rip-rap,cast a #7 shad rap to the rocks and occasionaly rip it.Another great lure is a husky jerk,or cast a 1/8oz.jig/w a twistertail.Sometimes live bait is better too.Drifting a Lindy rig with a lively crawler just off the rocks can be very productive.As far as Vib-e's,they're not at all difficult to master(providing there's no wind),the trick to fishing them is keeping your line as vertical as possible.Pretty much lower the lure straight down into the water until it lightly touches bottom,reel up about 3 or 4 inches.Now,just lightly snap your wrist upward about six inches,and then allow the lure to settle down to about three inches off the bottom,and repeat.After initially letting the lure touch the bottom,try to avoid letting it hit bottom again,the slack line will foul the hooks.Basically that's the technique,there's variations such as wiggling it side to side,and allowing it to hit bottom to stir up the silt,but it's best to just master the basic jigging technique first.Most fish will hit the lure on the fall,it truly is a great saugeye lure.
I've been doing real well on Beaver Creek Res. by Clyde,fishing mainly at night casting Traps and Husky Jerks.Did real well over on Findlay one night a couple of weeks ago also,they're definitely active right now-go get em'!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The owner of the vib-e lure company will be at Buckeye Outdoors during their annual show and sale. The dates for the show are the 11th 12th and 13th of March. He will be giving demos and sharing some tricks and tips on fishing the Vib-e. Buckeye Outdoors is just off of Rt 79 North of Buckeye Lake. For more info on their upcoming event call 740-928-3474 

He will also be at Fin Feather Fur? in Ahsland just off of 71 at the rt 250 exit.
I don't know the specific dates on that one but he will be giving a seminar there as well.


----------



## mudcat (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you know what day's and times will the rep from Vibee be at the show. I plan on attending I would like to talk with him.


----------

